# Авиаперелёт после микродискэктомии



## IrinaMsk (18 Авг 2021)

Добрый день! Хочу попросить помощи у пользователей форума по следующему вопросу.
08.06.2021 в НИИ им. Склифосовского мне была проведена микродискэктомия по удалению секвестрированной межпозвонковой грыжи L5-S1. После чего я прошла курс реабилитации (физиотерапия, ЛФК, массаж и т.д.). Через месяц после операции вышла на работу. На текущий момент состояние удовлетворительное - боль в левой ноге значительно уменьшилась и чувствительность практически полностью восстановилась.
В начале сентября хотела бы улететь в отпуск и посоветовалась по этому вопросу с оперировавшим хирургом и неврологом у которого наблюдаюсь после операции (другая клиника) - получила два разных ответа: хирург - можно лететь при соблюдении рекомендованных ограничений в движениях, а невролог лететь не рекомендует, т.к., по ее мнению, возможны осложнения после перелета.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой из рекомендаций последовать? В отпуск хочется, но не за счет осложнений.
Заранее спасибо за ответы.


----------



## La murr (18 Авг 2021)

@IrinaMsk, здравствуйте!
Насколько длительный перелёт планируется?


----------



## IrinaMsk (18 Авг 2021)

@La murr, пока два варианта:
1. Около 4 часов.
2. Около 8 часов, при этом в течение практически всего полета кресло можно разложить полностью горизонтально.


----------



## La murr (18 Авг 2021)

@IrinaMsk, мне кажется, ни в первом, ни во втором случае проблем возникнуть не должно.
Надеть корсет, соблюдать общие рекомендации (наверняка, Вы их знаете).
Возможность принять горизонтальное положение во время перелёта будет не лишней, т.к. время в полёте в данном случае продолжительнее.
Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## IrinaMsk (18 Авг 2021)

@La murr, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2021)

Слушайтесь хирурга.
А какие от него рекомендации?


----------



## IrinaMsk (18 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хирург сказал не допускать скручивания и сгибания позвоночника и делать разминку, как минимум в виде прохода до туалета и обратно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2021)

IrinaMsk написал(а):


> ...хирург сказал не допускать скручивания и сгибания позвоночника и делать разминку, как минимум в виде прохода до туалета и обратно.


Главное, он разрешил ходить.
А почему ходить можно, а сидеть нельзя. Как думаете?


----------



## IrinaMsk (21 Авг 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему ходить можно, а сидеть нельзя. Как думаете?


Я предполагаю, что при сидении нагрузка на позвоночник выше, чем ходьбе.


----------



## La murr (21 Авг 2021)

@IrinaMsk, это интересно -

_Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в процентах от положения стоя)_
_Лежа на спине 25%
Лежа на боку 75%
Стоя 100%
Стоя, с наклоном вперед 150%
Стоя, с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 220%
Сидя 140%
Сидя с наклоном вперед 185%_
_Сидя с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 275%_


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2021)

IrinaMsk написал(а):


> Я предполагаю, что при сидении нагрузка на позвоночник выше, чем ходьбе.


Точно. А как считаете за счет чего?
Что отличает положение поясничного отдела позвоночника стоя и сидя?
_Чтобы: Стоя 100% - Сидя 140%_


----------



## IrinaMsk (22 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, не смогла сама сформулировать - подсмотрела в другой теме на форуме: сидя мышцы спины расслабляются и все нагрузка идет на позвонки и диски. Правильно?
Мне хирург сказал, что нужно "закачать" мышцы спины, т.к. развитый мышечный корсет лучшее средство для профилактики рецидива.
А еще мне выдали книжку с описанием принципов альтернативной локомоции, которые стараюсь соблюдать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2021)

Правильно. И если при этом спина прогнута дугой назад, то грыжи лезут назад.
Значит, надо держать спину прогнутой вперед, а значит под поясницу надо подложить.....


----------



## IrinaMsk (22 Авг 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... значит под поясницу надо подложить.....


я об этом подумала когда выходила на работу - у меня есть специальная подушка для поясничного упора.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2021)

IrinaMsk написал(а):


> ... у меня есть специальная подушка для поясничного упора.


Точно! Подушка. А уж там варианты на личный выбор.


----------



## IrinaMsk (23 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое!


----------

